# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Phân biệt biên dịch viên và phiên dịch viên đặc trung tương đồng và khác biệt giữa họ

## Trans24h

Những điểm tương đồng giữa biên dịch viên và phiên dịch viên là

Tất cả các biên dịch và phiên dịch viên chuyên nghiệp đều có một mục tiêu chung; để truyền đạt thông điệp qua các ngôn ngữ khác nhau một cách chính xác nhất rất có khả năng. Chúng ta cùng theo dõi sự khác nhau giữa biên dịch viên và phiên dịch viên.

Họ thường sẽ có một tình yêu bao la cho ngôn ngữ và văn hoá. Tuy nhiên, mặc dù chia sẻ cùng 1 số ít mục tiêu và niềm đam mê, dịch giả và phiên dịch viên cần một bộ kỹ năng khác nhau để thành công trong các hoạt động khớp ứng của họ.

Ngoài ra, dịch giả và phiên dịch viên phải có trình độ chuyên môn và kiến thức sâu rộng về chủ đề nhất định. Vì vậy, bất cứ khi nào bạn có sự cần thiết phải lựa chọn giữa một phiên dịch viên hoặc biên dịch, hãy luôn ghi nhớ rằng kiến thức của họ về chủ đề sẽ rất quan trọng, nếu không nói nhiều hơn là kỹ năng ngôn ngữ của họ.
  Xem thêm: *khái niệm biên dịch viên*
 Nói một cách đơn giản, sự khác biệt chính giữa các biên dịch và phiên dịch viên là các dịch giả chuyển văn bản thành văn bản và phiên dịch viên dịch là lời nói (hoặc ngôn ngữ ký hiệu), theo thời gian thực.



 Nhiều công ty đang tìm cách mở rộng hoạt động kinh doanh của họ sang các thị trường quốc tế sẽ phải hợp tác với các biên dịch và phiên dịch viên để giúp họ truyền tải thông điệp của họ đến những khách hàng nước ngoài. Tuy nhiên, 1 số dịch giả vẫn còn sai lầm cho phiên dịch (và ngược lại) và chức năng của họ.

 Với những gì đã nói, chúng ta hãy nắm bắt các chức năng chính và sự khác biệt giữa hai lĩnh vực, để lần sau khi bạn cần dịch vụ ngôn ngữ, bạn sẽ có thể lựa chọn đúng.

 Sự khác biệt giữa Biên dịch và Phiên dịch

 Ngoài những điểm tương đồng thì Biên dịch và phiên dịch viên cũng có những điểm khác biệt. Để khởi đầu, họ sử dụng một tập hợp các kỹ năng không giống nhau để thực hiện công việc của mình.

 Ví dụ, những biên dịch luôn phải thông thạo ngôn ngữ nguồn, tuy vậy, quan trọng nhất là một biên dịch phải hiểu đầy đủ về ngôn ngữ mục tiêu và nền tảng văn hóa của nó. Họ cũng phụ thuộc vào khả năng viết và khả năng ngữ pháp của họ trong ngôn ngữ mục tiêu.

 Một điều khác biệt giữa biên dịch và phiên dịch viên là biên dịch tính giá theo từ, trong lúc một phiên dịch viên tính giá theo giờ hay ngày.

 Ngoài ra, biên dịch viên có thể sử dụng các công cụ để giúp họ dịch thuật, chẳng hạn như từ điển, hướng dẫn về cách trình bày và các phần mềm hỗ trợ dịch thuật, cho những dự án lớn. tuy vậy, các công cụ này không phải lúc nào cũng chính xác 100% và do đó để đảm bảo tính chính xác hoàn toàn, sẽ phải có bản dịch vì con người tạo ra.

 Mặt khác, phiên dịch viên phải có kiến thức và kỹ năng nghe tuyệt vời cả ngôn ngữ mục tiêu và ngôn ngữ nguồn, cũng như một trí nhớ phi thường.

 Chỉ trong vài giây, phiên dịch viên cần lắng nghe một thông điệp bằng ngôn ngữ nguồn, hiểu nó và sau đó dịch nó chuyển sang ngôn ngữ đích theo thời gian thực hoặc ngay sau khi thông điệp được phát ra. Vì vậy, các kỹ năng nói và nói trước công chúng cũng rất quan trọng với phiên dịch viên.

Cái nào thích hợp cho công ty bạn?

 Bây giờ bạn đã biết sự khác biệt và điểm tương đồng giữa phiên dịch và biên dịch viên, bạn có thể cho biết khi nào bạn cần một trong hai. Nhưng vẫn còn, đây là một số điểm cần lưu ý sẽ giúp bạn nhớ những gì họ làm và khi nào cần đến.

Tìm hiểu thêm: *[replacer_a]*

----------

